# Coulee Kennel Club Show



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

I know there are a few people from Minnesota...but this show is held in an equestrian center...so there will be dirt flooring. Maddie has never been on dirt floor for Obedience. Any suggestions? How do you all get a dog used to the dirt flooring with a dog that has never done obedience on it?
This show sounded fun because my sister lives up in Winona, with her Lab so it might be a nice family trip! =]


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

my dogs seem to get more "up" when showing on dirt floors. With my Lhasa that was not a good thing, it gave him the zoomies. Dogs that have a tendency to sniff the floor do tend to have more problems on dirt floors


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

She doesn't necessarily sniff at all. Maybe once we first started obedience..but I guess after years of attention training it has paid off! Ha ha! =]


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I once had a dog eat dirt from the floor during the entire down stay in Open B. I returned to an angelic looking golden that then lifted up her head and revealed a dirt mustache. The judge thought it was pretty funny and hit her 3 points for it. Now I look for riding stables/barns to proof stays in.....


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Hey - When is this show? I should know, it is literally a half mile from my house. Could I bring Sawyer to come visit?


----------



## ataylor (Dec 28, 2008)

The show is on August 6th and 7th.

Jackson's first time competing in agility was at a horse arena and that was the very first time he has been on that type of flooring. I was surprised that he didn't do any sniffing despit if being a horse arena. I thought that he was going to the dog that had to sniff every square inch of the arenas.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Sophie_Mom said:


> Hey - When is this show? I should know, it is literally a half mile from my house. Could I bring Sawyer to come visit?


Yeah, you can bring Sawyer to come visit! LOL! Most dogs are welcome to shows. =]

Hmm..so it sounds like she'd be okay. She has done sit stays on a cow ring floor and has done very well on them. She did agility on it...and her heeling has improved so much I think she'd be okay. *Crosses fingers* :crossfing


----------

